# Unique Detail :Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio & more!



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All, just a few cars from the last few months nothing really special but still some nice metal has been worked on, its been a tadd busy so have not really done that many threads as of late but will make some effort once time is on my side.

Starting with the Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio that some may fall in love with.














































The alfa was a new car protection detail finished in Siramik APT with the addition of Diamas professionali, wheels where also removed for coating.

BMWX5 M50d Enhancement detail to include calipers painted, car finished in Siramik Glasscoat.



















BMW 220i NCP Detail completed in Siramik Glasscoat.










Jaguar Limo Mild correction detail complete in Siamik Glasscoat


__
https://flic.kr/p/32091266053

Porsche calipers yellow from standard factory finish.




























Jaguar XK Calipers painted Red



















Mercedes AMG New car protection to include calipers painted. car finished in C.Quartz Finest.



















Pirelli edition Golf Enhancement detail to include Siramik APT.



















Porsche Spyder, Mild correction detail complete in C.Quartz Finest



















BMW M3 NCP Detail finished in Siramik apt to include Diamas



















Ferrari F355 Berlinetta f1, Mild correction detail Complete in Siramik APT.



















S550 Mustang 5.0 V8, Enhancement detail finished in C.Quartz Finest



















BMW M2 ncp detail , complete in Siramik apt.










Tesla Mild correction detail complete in Siramik plus Diamas Professionali



















Aston Martin Virage, Mild correction finished in Siramik Glasscoat.



















Golf GTI Enhancement detail Finshed in C.Quartz UK



















Wet Sanded S550 5.0 V8 Mustang




























If you got this far then thanks for looking

ATB 
Andy​


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

a lot off nice metal , amazing finish on all.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

That Alfa is pretty special. They all look good but the gloss on the golfs looks amazing. Top skills


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

funkydunk said:


> That Alfa is pretty special. They all look good but the gloss on the golfs looks amazing. Top skills


Agreed.

Some stunning cars there but that Alfa!!!

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic cars, fantastic work, caliper work is the best I have seen.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As Ted says, fantastic work, especially on the calipers. I saw a Quatrifoglio on Saturday, it was edging out of a local petrol station and the yellow calipers caught my eye. Stunning machine. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

All absolutely stunning :argie: really is a tough choice in picking a car out of that lot, OK I'll have them all, great work. :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fez blows them all into the weeds, it looks stunning for it's vintage.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

That Alfa is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Jeez that Alfa :doublesho


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alfa all day long:argie: am seriously thinking of getting one of these but not brand new, lovely work:thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Never thought I'd pick an Alfa over an Aston or a Ferrari, but that is one sexy car!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Yaro V (Oct 8, 2016)

Agree with everyone - the red on the Alfa is simply AMAZING!! Very nice work!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

A lot of seriously nice motors. 
Hats of matey, they all ended up looking stunning.😉


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Love the Alfa - Some great work done thanks for sharing


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

amazing work that alfa wow


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning cars and work to match, especially on the calipers as said before :thumb:

I'm doing exactly the same to M40d calipers this evening


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow great work! Love the Alfa, what a beasty! Will be doing my calipers this spring.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Awesome overall work. The calibers are cracking and the paint on the Mustang is beautiful.

Thanks for sharing.

Richard


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

That Alfa's pure sex 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Could you advise the method u use to achieve stunning results on the brake refurb
Thks


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top work as always Andy :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh my, would love to be able to show those as my CV great job and lovely motors


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

mgtf said:


> Could you advise the method u use to achieve stunning results on the brake refurb
> Thks


Could be a conflict of business if a gave it away...its all in the prep :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

ted11 said:


> Fantastic cars, fantastic work, caliper work is the best I have seen.


Thanks Ted hope you are well mate.:thumb:


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

I so much want that Alfa!!

Stunning cars and a stunning job done on them all.


----------

